# Kenda kountach, good, bad or ugly?



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello everyone, i am a little new in the racing world and now i will racing for the first time in a team.

I am thinking about getting a set of kenda kountach tires for racing only; i have right now a set of michelin pro2 that i am thining in using for training so the question is, how good or bad is the kenda kountach? I have seen bad reviews for the kaliente but not much out there for the kountach.

I will be doing crits and road races.

Thanks in advance for the advise!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I've had really good luck with Kenda's. I got several sets of Kenda Konstrictors on sale for $14 from $48 and they have lasted to around 5800 miles (I'm 155 pounds) and only had one flat and two minor cuts in that time which included riding on glass littered streets, the Iron Cloak anti-flat barrier really works which surprised me seeing how thin the tread was and how light they were when I first got them.

The Kountach is the new version of the Konstictor. Here's a review of the Kountach vs the Michelin Pro 4: Combating Clinchers: Michelin Pro4 vs. Kenda Kountach

Word of warning...maybe. They are a bit difficult to put on when brand new, but after their on the rim for about 250 miles they stretch a bit and are way easier to take off and put back on then they were when new. I actually had my sit in my vehicle with the windows rolled up on a hot summer day when I first got them for about 2 hours, then tried to put them on again, once heated up they went on a bit better. Some rims may not experience that problem though. 

I actually like difficult to install tires because if their a pain to put on they will be just as much of pain to come off the rim in the event of a blow out, whereas easy to install tires will roll right off the rim fast in a blow out causing the potential of a crash and or a damaged rim.


----------

